# Kansas City Auto Show Bans Tesla



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Electrek - 1.5 hours ago: KC - Tesla


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Yeah, that's pretty much par for the course when it comes to auto dealership sponsored car shows.

What's more interesting are the "pirate" exhibits held off-site by actual Tesla owners!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

The same happens here at the Spring Car Show and the State Fair in the fall. Tesla is not invited nor allowed in. They still don't need to be advertising right now as they still sell every car they can build. It would be nice if every day consumers could see and get in one however.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Pretty dumb petty move. Good on the Tesla owners for giving rides and showing the cars outside, it helps expose the hypocrisy of the dealers


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

I find this entire negative view on Tesla from North American's so confusing. We should be supporting a domestic brand that is leading the EV change. I understand this situation with the dealerships but everything else online is disgusting.


----------



## Lozzy (Oct 25, 2019)

serpico007 said:


> I find this entire negative view on Tesla from North American's so confusing. We should be supporting a domestic brand that is leading the EV change. I understand this situation with the dealerships but everything else online is disgusting.


It's so confusing, the hate on EVs, ICEIng. Why can't their be both. I like diesel trucks, Offroad cars, fast gas burners and EVs; what's their problem lol


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Lozzy said:


> It's so confusing, the hate on EVs, ICEIng. Why can't their be both. I like diesel trucks, Offroad cars, fast gas burners and EVs; what's their problem lol


They are threats to the status quo -- financially and/or viscerally. ICE auto manufacturers, their suppliers, their dealerships, the aftermarket industry, the oil industry, refineries, gasoline stations, and all the people who work for or have vested interest in all of the above feel their livelihoods are being threatened. Others may feel EVs are an anathema and potential threat to their love of automobiles as they've known them for over a hundred years. Some may even feel EV owners are synonymous with tree-huggers, elitists and their ilk and that they, the guardians of "traditional" cars and values, have a duty to coal-roll, vandalize or otherwise debase those effete snobs and their vehicles. In Tesla's case, add to that the threat to the dealership model being the only channel for buying new cars (the reason they were banned from this and other car shows).

However, as history has demonstrated repeatedly, you have to either adapt to change or risk becoming obsolete or irrelevant. With a few exceptions, traditional auto makers have come to the realization, albeit grudgingly, that EVs will have to become part of their portfolios if they don't want to get left behind. Hopefully, as EVs become more mainstream, the antipathy towards them will diminish.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

Same thing happened to horses and buggy’s.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

Change terrifies the weak-minded.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

serpico007 said:


> Same thing happened to horses and buggy's.


 Think sponge divers. A half century or so sponge diving was a thriving business that went on for generations and employed entire [coastal] communities.

Then along came those synthetic sponges and now there's not many divers or sponge farms left.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> Think sponge divers. A half century or so sponge diving was a thriving business that went on for generations and employed entire [coastal] communities.
> 
> Then along came those synthetic sponges and now there's not many divers or sponge farms left.


Just like "oil country" in Alberta. Like, yeah I actually do feel bad for you because the industry your family has depended on for generations is in decline. I would be upset/angry about that too. But at the same time - the world is moving on and you're going to have to adapt and get over it.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

IPv6Freely said:


> Just like "oil country" in Alberta. Like, yeah I actually do feel bad for you because the industry your family has depended on for generations is in decline. I would be upset/angry about that too. But at the same time - the world is moving on and you're going to have to adapt and get over it.


 Agreed.

Just look at the coal industry. and the past tens of generations of families tied to it. Then along came that low-priced natural gas ...


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

Since the internet started creating technology solutions, for better or for worse, we have had to adapt. Humans, most of us, are great at adapting to new technology when it has the benefit of convenience. As soon as it affects employment, many want to slow it down instead of educating themselves. I think we as a human race, for example, what we are going through today, can either adapt to help or complain and hoard supplies.


----------



## ÆCIII (Apr 28, 2020)

Not surprising as I think the auto dealer associations are between a rock and a hard place. If they allow Tesla in their space, they expose consumers to Tesla. If they prohibit Tesla from their space, they stir interest and still expose consumers to Tesla. Many stale establishment entities tend to 'wrong' themselves into a corner, and the auto dealers are just one example.


----------

